# 89 max chugs as if about to stall



## jack max (Feb 13, 2005)

only happens after warms up! had gas leak. fixed it.problem went away for 2 weeks.came back worse. when shifted into neutral runs fine. in drive wont move faster than 10-15 mph. in neutral i hear metallic noise, maybe from exhaust. mechanic guesses maybe aic motor weak? $400. can catalytic conv only act up after warms up? please help my oldie goldie


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

hmmm, I'm just making guesses, but the IAC (idle air controller) motor could be bad. also check the EGR valve. It's directly below the IAC on the front, driver's corner of the engine. try disconnecting the vacuum hose leading up to the top of it and plug it with something.

those are just guesses at this point, but hopefully they help. good luck!


----------



## jack max (Feb 13, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> hmmm, I'm just making guesses, but the IAC (idle air controller) motor could be bad. also check the EGR valve. It's directly below the IAC on the front, driver's corner of the engine. try disconnecting the vacuum hose leading up to the top of it and plug it with something.
> 
> those are just guesses at this point, but hopefully they help. good luck!


I cleane dthe egr and it run ssmooth but wont go over 15 when warms up . cold runs exc.the muffler was blocked. can that cause these symptoms ?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Say that again?


----------



## jack max (Feb 13, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Say that again?


Thanks, Matt
I changed the mufffler. All broken up inside. as soon as car is warmed up it loses power . cant get it over 25. funny thing happened and it maybe means something to you. I shifted into neutral and revved it to 5000 for a few seconds and when I put it in drive it ran perfect . Does that point to AIC or what else?


----------



## jack max (Feb 13, 2005)

jack max said:


> Thanks, Matt
> I changed the mufffler. All broken up inside. as soon as car is warmed up it loses power . cant get it over 25. funny thing happened and it maybe means something to you. I shifted into neutral and revved it to 5000 for a few seconds and when I put it in drive it ran perfect .
> 
> My mechanic thinks maybe MAS or some sensor. its probably running too rich after it warms up and when revved up it triggers the sensor to right itself.


----------



## jack max (Feb 13, 2005)

how could i duplicate problem to analyze which sensor?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

if your engine revs over 2000rpm, then it's not the MAF. you may have a bad O2 sensor or something causing it to run really rich..


----------

